# Tax for freelance minijobs?



## Sarah0 (Apr 7, 2015)

I am currently registered as a dependent partner, both for tax and for insurance. However someone wanted to hire me for a one off job and pay me 200 euros, I didn't really think much about it but then they wanted me to sign a receipt for them. Does anyone know what I should do? They suggest that I could write it from the UK where I am from, although I would assume I would then need to have a tax number there. Or is there any other option like a minijob as it is such a small amount of money? I may do this job again but it is unlikely make me more than 500 euros in a calendar month. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello Sarah!

There is a low income threshold of €400 (?) which is tax free. Inquire to make sure. And you can sign that receipt.


----------

